# runuser from linux_base-c7



## Pretender (Dec 21, 2017)

Dear community, help me with this problem. I`ll try to run the "runuser" command 

`pretender@admin:/compat/linux/sbin# ./runuser -l www -c 'uname -a'`

for example, from linux_base_c7 package and get error

`runuser: Permission denied`

`pretender@admin:/compat/linux/sbin# ./runuser -V
runuser из util-linux 2.23.2`

This message I receive with any combination of logins and commands.
How to fix this error?


----------



## Pretender (Dec 21, 2017)

Problem in the absence of some pam modules. Several I took from the installed CentOS 7, but some I can not find - pam_opie.so, pam_opieaccess.so, pam_login_access.so, pam_login_access.so (must be located in /compat/linux/usr/lib64/security). How can i install this missed modules?


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 21, 2017)

Why not simply use su(1) from the base system?


----------



## Pretender (Dec 22, 2017)

I was think about it. This command used in module install script of linux application  (FreePBX) and assuming that user not must change code. I tried to use su and script worked out successfully.
Thank you, *tobik@*!*https://forums.freebsd.org/members/17951/*


----------

